# Chain Angle



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I received the following suggestion in reference to my Jeep pictured below. Please comment on the suggestion. Thank you.

Can i make a suggestion on the angle of your chain to your pump, if you reduce it to almost 90 degrees and mount it closer to the center of the plow A frame, you would increase your life of your pump and battaries by 50%.










1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know about 50%, but moving the lift point back will make life a whole lot easier on your pump!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Did you build the plow mount? I'd guess Western intended for the chain to be straight down. That angle adds extra stress to the pump for sure.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

04sd;700033 said:


> Did you build the plow mount? I'd guess Western intended for the chain to be straight down. That angle adds extra stress to the pump for sure.


The plow mount is a Western.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The closer to the truck you mount the chain the heavier the plow will be on the chain

I would leave it where it is


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cretebaby;700783 said:


> The closer to the truck you mount the chain the heavier the plow will be on the chain
> 
> I would leave it where it is


You got that right 
having the chain out so far reduces the load on the pump BUT slows down the speed of the lift and reduces the lift hight.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree that having the chain closer to the blade reduces load on the pump, and makes it slower to lift the blade. However, that angle would increase the forward strain on the headgear. I think you could move the lift point closer to the truck, at least a few inches.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 50 yr old Western plow on my 56 Willys. When people ask about chain angles, push plates, trip edge vs trip blade... My answer is simple - If it works why change it??? 

If your happy with the way it pushes, and the the way it lifts I'd leave it.
Just my .02


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

depends what you plow

If it doesn't see much action lifting or stacking, why move it?

I'm not good with geometry or hydrolic equations but if you move it back closer, the weight will be more to lift. Wouldn't that be even harder on the pump?
I would make variable points and go to the opposite extreme and then work back to the original and see what works for your style pump.

My guess is it's in a good anchor point already.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I think some part of that setup was designed to have the lift closer to the blade. I wonder if that is the right "A" frame for a Jeep. I had one for a pickup truck and it was long and my chain angle was a lot like yours. 

I have a Western Plow like yours and the "A" frame was cut down to fit the jeep better. I'm currently using a Meyers though.


----------

